# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Këngë për Çamërinë

## bucibuci

Do ta quaja me shume nje nisem.
Te kontaktohet nje kengetar shume i njohur ne bote dhe ti kerkohet te kendoje nje kenge per çamerine.
Nuk e di sa mund te jete kostua e kesaj pune por me siguri ja vlen.
Ju lutem jepni dhe ju mendimin tuaj si te behet funksionale kjo ide.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

Une do te jem i qete,
Kur te shoh camerin,
Ne vend te saja te rroj!
Edhe si njerez te lire,
Te qeshe edhe te gezoje.
Ma do zemra qe te behet,
Ajo qe njeriu do.
Po ke zemer prej njeriu,
Nuk i thuhet zemres Jo! 
Kush ka zemer prej njeriu,
Nuk e ben tjetrin te vuaj!
Por dhe kur e sheh qe vuan!
E ndihmon e i jep shprese,
Se dhe boten po te falin,
Cameria do therrese!

----------


## Pyrrhus_Mollos

Valle came

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KUw9...elated&search=

----------


## lojaxhiu

Kjo eshte nje keng shum e dhimbshme per camerine.

http://albavideo.blogspot.com/2007/0...aj-e-mall.html

----------


## djaliepirotas

Bravoooooooooooo
Faleminderit te gjitheve per kete kenge vaji. 
Faleminderit Jorgo Papingji, faleminderit Edi, Enkeleida, Hysni dhe te tjere
Qe e mbrekullueshme. Provova te qaj si rralle ndonjehere.

----------


## bledi2007

mirembrema te gjitheve. do te doja te mesoja me shume gjera per ne

----------


## cameria01

Miredita  une doja te thoja dicka ne lidhje me kengen came.Jam nga Çameria dhe i njof mire kenget.Ne kohen kur erdhen camet Enver Hoxha nuk i la te kendonin kenget e tyre sepse ishin kenget me te bukura ne ballakan dhe dicka tjeter tradita ne dasma qe hidhen leke kur dalin njerezit ne valle e kane sjelle camet ketu.Ja edhe nje kenge per te gjith ju:

Rashe ne gjume te fle
rashe dhe gjumi sme ze
ajo Xhina femere
qe me del ne endere
jap me dore e dot se ze
dy tri nete ne nje konak
mu mbush zemra plot marak
per nje bandille ne fshat
bandille  zeza bandille
kur me del ne parathire
me thua coban cu dive
zaj keq kjo zemra ime
nje gjehder na reh te dive
bujur vashe ne kalive
te hame fiq e stafidhe
te hame nje map djathe
haj me zahar haj me mjalte.

Zarkadhe leshraverdhe
dimero pertej ne shpelle
ne shpelle ne shpellen tende
tu therto beja qe bere
beja qe bere vete 
me la pa darke e pa dreke
as dreke as darke haj
por dale ne male e qaj
qaj nate e qaj dite 
qaj nje vashe si drite
vashe mos fol me njeri 
mos fol me cobaneri
Une e shkreta nuk e fola 
ula krihet edhe shkova
shkova ne merzime the dhive
u thashe coban cu dive.

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Shum e bukur kënga më lartë.Çlodhem me thesarin popullor,i cili është i pa zëvëndësueshëm dhe i pa rivalizueshëm.*

----------


## iskenderbegSS

http://albavideo.blogspot.com/2007/0...aj-e-mall.html

a mund shkruajne ky video kenga tekstesh 
respektoj

----------


## engjellorja

camet kane me te vertete folklor te mrekullueshem (pa b)

----------


## MATEMATIKA

Nje Mengjez,o Ne Te Dire
Pashe Nje Enderr Te Mire
Porsi Zogu Fluturova
Male,fusha I Kaptova
Ne Cameri Vajta Qendrova
atje pashe nje te mire
nxorri me dha nje pasqire
na shihu ketu mire
te mbledhc mendje dhe fiqire
mbaj perjete porosine
mos e harro camerine.

----------


## BARAT

Balade came

Ylberi si nje pershendetje lamtumire
U ndez e u shua matane largesive
Mbi valvitjet e flakeve neper shi
Matane largesive humbi e perflakur Cameria

Ulerine era e Mesdheut mbi trojet e lashta dhesprote
Mbi te shtrenjtat trojet tona styrgjyshore
Mbi kullotat e braktisura kullotnin rrufete
ullishtat e pavjelura gjemojne si dallge neper bregore
Dhe kudo toka came nen savanin e reve
Me thike ne ije, ne gjak e mbytur dergjet

Na e tregojne drejtimin plumbat qe vershellejne ne erresire
Na e ndricojne udhenPas nesh perplas tufani dyert e shkallmuara te shtepive
Perpara udhet zgjaten ne veri
Ne, popull muhaxhir, ecim neper shi
Lamtumire, Cameri!

(Bilal Xhaferri)


.......................

respekte per dhimbjen shqiptare.
Do ti vije dita dhe camerise, se nuk te le Zoti pa te dhene ate qe te takon

----------


## Pyrrhus_Mollos

Çameri moj Çameri
cohu n´kembe e nem xhevape
sa shtatzena e femi greku t´kalli n´balte
gjakun ne drino t´pame n´lazarat.
Çameri moj e bukura Çameri,
varret, kryqe mbajne perbri,
ndrruan emra e kombesi,
kulture te vodhi me pabesi
prifteri bashke me ushtri.
cohu n´kembe o djaleri
ja te vdesim ja te rrojme
toka e amanete te mbrojme
grekut, kufite ti tregojme
Çameri moj Çameri
qe shume vjet qe je ne zi
shqipetare te cojne fjale
se gjakun e trimave kane per te marre.

Çameri moj Çameri e prere
te jap fjale per ndere
ne emer tim e shume te tjere
greku kudo qe te jete
do pergjigjet per keto me jete.
ka shume kohe qe prifterinjte
po helmojne,e ushteri komandojne
duan gjak si ne Janine
duan toka e pasuri me vlere
te shuajne emrin Shqiperi
te shkaterrojne gjuhen, varret
fjala Shqipe ne dhe te kallet .
shqipetare kudo qe jeni
cohi n´kembe e jini gati
NENA SHQIPERI kushtrim kur t´japi
shkrepe si Cercizi te rrapi.

Te bekuar nga vete Zoti
shqipetare trima e te paepur
shume thesare qe kemi ruajtur
greku me lakmi ne shekuj ka verejtur.
poshte kisha e prifteria
feja e shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria!

----------


## iskenderbegSS

> http://albavideo.blogspot.com/2007/0...aj-e-mall.html
> 
> a mund shkruajne ky video kenga tekstesh 
> respektoj


ani une  gjeta tekste kenge 

Cameri na mori malli
Moj Cameri 
Se ne vet u ndame nga halli
Moj Cameri
Na mori maaaaalli

Enkeleda: Gjyshi me kish thene
E se kur jemi ndare
Atje ke vellan 
Qe kurre nuk e ke pare
Shume kohe u mendova sa u be sahati
Vajta te takoja vellane nga Filati

Hysniu: O moj nuse bukur
Cte solli kesaj ane 
Keshtu me te bukur me dukesh si came
E kur te shoh keshtu moj xhan
Me jelek e me citjane
Borzilok e manxurane
Came e kaluar came

Enkelejda: Vij nga Shqiperia
Atje jam me shtepi
Jam nga Cameria 
Came jam si ti 
Prinderit kur u ndane 
Amanet ma lane
Mos harro Filatin atje ke vellane

Hysniu: Keshtu e pasem fatin
Shqepem ne te qare
Mos je motra ime 
Vite ste kam pare
E kapa per floku 
E putha me mall 
Cme kujtove nenen 
Sikur te jete gjalle

2x Ref: U ndame persegjalli
Snjohim njeri-tjetrin
Motra snjeh vellane
I riu te vjetrin

Te dy: Shqepem ne te qare
Cje ky fati jone te jetojme te ndare
Ne kete bote te madhe 
Ndodhin mrekulli 
Njerezit le te ndahen 
Bashke o ne nje dite

2x U ndame persegjalli 
Humbem njeri-tjetrin
Motra snjeh vellane 
I riu te vjetrin 

Cameri moj Cameri
Copa copa
Vende vende
Ti me ate ane 
Une me kete ane
Amanet pleqte na lane
Varret ti leme ne vatan
Cameri moj Cameri na mbeti loti ne si
Gjithe jeten pa te pare 
Mbetem rrugeve te ndare
S'ka nje varr per te qare 
Cameri moj Cameri
Se te brodha nuk e di
Si ti spashe ne gjithe dynjan
Po ta dish o Cameri
Jesh dhe mbetesh Cameri
2x Ref:

----------


## erman

flm per tekste

----------


## KUSi

e pashe qe e ka postuar lojaxhiu kete kenge po thash ta postoj edhe une nje her se eshte kenge me te vertet shume e dhimbshme per ate cope toke shqiptare qe ka mbet andej matan kufirit  :i ngrysur: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GXnHQtfSDto

p.s nese ndonjeri prej jush e don kete kengen ne format Mp3 le te tregoj tua dergoj

----------


## biligoa

pershendetje cameri  


http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...arch&plindex=2

----------


## Pyrrhus_Mollos

Kenge per Celo Mezanin

Aman doli djelli ne Malavire
Hisi Celua ne Harile
Hajde Hajde, hisi Celua ne Harile

Hisi Celua ne Harile
Per te shkreten pajgori
Aman Aman, per te shkreten Pajgori

Mu te pusi Sulejmanit
Pusin e Celo Mezanit
Aman Aman, pusi e Celo Mezanit

Kur na ra martine pare
Celua na ktheu surrane
Aman Aman, Celua na ktheu surrane

Kur na ra martine dyte
Celua gremisi syte
Aman Aman, Celua gremisi syte

Kur na ra martine trete
Celua u vra me te vertete
Aman Aman, Celua u vra me te vertete

Vane nenes e ja thane
Se Celon e kane vrare
Aman Aman, se Celon e kane vrare

Mos me thoni kete fjale
Se Celon e kam te gjalle
Aman Aman, se Celon e kam te gjalle

----------


## biligoa

Çame , Çame , Çamëri
ke kraharorin me flori
I ke krojet mëmë e mbesë
unë te gjaku do të vdesë

Çame , Çame , Çamëri
Plot të vrara ke në gji
tri të korra në një pemë
tri të korra në një lëmë!

Çame , Çame , Çamëri
tremijë vjet moj i l i r i
populli ynë është burrë
është si gjaku në flamur

Çame , Çame , Çamëri
ti moj je njëmijë flori
ti ke çamin që punon
ti ke çamen që të donë!

Poezi nga libri, Kanuni poetik libër me 1 mijë e 600 faqe dhe 2005 poezi

----------


## biligoa

Shqiptarët e mërguar në botë
me vuajtje e bëmë këtë jetë
i këputur, i degëdisur, i huaj
mërgimi çdo ditë më vret!

Këtu jam që kur isha tre vjeç
Tiranën thuaja se nuk e njoh
kam lexuar për bukuritë tuaja
për fushat dhe për malet atje

Plot ishin murtajat që na ranë
me grusht e me tramundanë
Shqipërinë e kam zemër,xhan
mendja më vete, në Tiranë!

Tokë floriri është Çamëria
e fortë është ëndrra e çamit
kur t r a p i në det dremitet
dhe çami me çamen puthen!...

Mosha s´më lë të kapi largësi
Neve po na i përtërinë emrat
për ata që e kuptojnë mallin
degën e thyer , era e thanë!...

Poezi nga libri, Kanuni poetik libër me 1 mijë e 600 faqe dhe 2005 poezi

----------

